# NT Stargate or X Files ? If none of these speak about your favourite sci-fi



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

So I heard NT's dig sci-fi
I'm a big fan myself

Which one do you prefer and why?

Personally I prefer Stargate. Dunno why, it's just the coolest Sci Fi ever. Maybe it's the mix of sci fi with spiritual things (like the stories of how the Ancients succeded to ascend) and stuff like that. It goes good with my INXP. Also I think it has a solid plot that doesn't get boring...at least i didn't get bored.
9 seasons of SG-1
5(i think) seasons of Atlantis
and now the first 10 episodes of SGU are out

Choose and talk of your favourite character too if you want


Also I like Samantha Carter...Yes yes I know...who doesn't.


----------



## chestbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

If I had to pick between Stargate and the X-files I'd go with Stargate. But that's only because I haven't seen much of the X-files.

Star Wars remains my favorite sci-fi, followed closely by Star Trek.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Star Wars is just too cool. My kids are totally into it and have all the toys. I play with the Millenium Falcoln and I am a grown woman. I loved Star Wars a lot more after I saw all 3 prequels. It has a good fantasy element to it as well.

X files was cool while it lasted. Never did like the movie.

I like Battlestar Galactica a lot right now. I am renting them on the Netflix because I got rid of cable 3 years ago. I am interested in the spirituality/science/technology nexus. I'm in Season 2.

Also, for SciFi comedy, I love The Venture Bros. I have all 4 (3.5) seasons. Hubby and I identify mainly with The Monarch & Dr. Girlfriend (now Dr. Mrs. The Monarch). He is SO the Monarch, without the huge trust fund or costume.

I used to like Star Trek as a child, but never could get into it as an adult. I never could get over Star Trek without Captain Kirk...(oh, now I have to go update my fictional character crush list:tongue.

I have to look into StarGate. I liked the movie, never did watch the shows.


----------



## Manekineko (Dec 24, 2009)

Stargate; it's the only TV- program i can watch without getting frustrated
( my English is shitty, forgive me )


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

The X Files has to be one of my favourites. It's weird to think that the first time I saw it, when I was 12, the programme scared me shitless (and it was Soft Light, which isn't even that scary), but after that, it didn't seem scary at all.

One of the reasons I like the XF is because it sort of merges reality with fantasy, and you can see a lot of the things actually happening in real life. I don't think I could pick a favourite character though.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

For me the _original_ Star Trek comes first. I love Cpt. Kirk. He's so cool.

I love the _original_ Time Machine movie. Love love love it.

Young Frankenstein. The Mr. and I can quote the whole movie by heart. 2 of my dogs are named Igor and Froaderick for two of the characters in the film.

Starman. That's all I can think of now but I'm sure I'm missing some.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't like Stargate or X-Files.

*Fav Sci-Fi*
Doctor Who (new version)
Sliders (only 1st season)
Battlestar Galactica (new version)
Dollhouse (sometimes)


----------



## chestbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

Some other sci-fis I like:

The Alien Quadrilogy (How could I forget these?)
The Matrix Trilogy
The Cube Trilogy

And I must say, I'd love it if they made a Half-Life movie. Who's with me? :laughing:


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> The X Files has to be one of my favourites. It's weird to think that the first time I saw it, when I was 12, the programme scared me shitless (and it was Soft Light, which isn't even that scary), but after that, it didn't seem scary at all.
> 
> One of the reasons I like the XF is because it sort of merges reality with fantasy, and you can see a lot of the things actually happening in real life. I don't think I could pick a favourite character though.


I know what you mean, you like fantastic things in ordinary surroundings. Stargate is fantastic things in fantastic surroundigs. Hence you like being closer to reality.



chestbuster said:


> Some other sci-fis I like:
> 
> The Alien Quadrilogy (How could I forget these?)
> The Matrix Trilogy
> ...


Why do you like Alien? I mean it's nice but didn't find it "special"
Matrix...the first movie rocks...the other two is what we call here "labareala"
The Cube...the first idea in the first movie the rest is repeating

I can see a pattern here: How can you like the same idea re-re-repeated in the next movies of the franchise? Even more so when we talk about movies not sitcoms.


----------



## chestbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

Alchemical Romance said:


> I know what you mean, you like fantastic things in ordinary surroundings. Stargate is fantastic things in fantastic surroundigs. Hence you like being closer to reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the best thing about the creature in alien is that it's a completely viable extraterrestrial life form. Not to mention the fact that similar behavior can be found in nature (i.e. parasitic wasps). Another aspect of Alien I enjoyed was the "battle" between the interests of the Weyland-Yutani Corporation and the lives of people, especially Ellen Ripley. There are many other aspects but these are the main ones.

Like with Matrix and Cube, the story from Alien isn't repeated but continued. Hense, they are parts of trilogies. I find that it's completely common for the sequels to be worse than the first movies. It's mainly because of the directors I think. But die-hard fans can overlook this to see their favorites in new light.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

X-Files.


Firefly (TV series - got canceled by those 'tards at Fox) / Serenity (movie) is also an excellent science-fiction franchise, albeit brief q_q Made by the same guy who now writes/directs/produces Dollhouse. The characters are unique, but emotionally accessible. Their relationships are fresh, funny, genuine and the character development easy to follow and relate with. The sub-genre of this sci-fi show is like a western in space, so things can get spunky and follow the lines of good guys versus bad guys. The protagonists being "outlaws", living their lives off the grid of the legal radar out of necessity, but doing so with style and creative wit when they get their asses into a heap of trouble ^.~


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

This is a tough question. I love both shows, but in different ways! I actually own all sets of SG-1 and Atlantis because I did not get into the show until 2006. I only own season 1 of the X-Files, but those sets are too expensive. 

I like Stargate because it is fun, imaginative, and has great characters. One of the downsides of SG-1 is that the episodes will make little sense if you do not follow the storyline from the beginning (which is why I had to buy all the episodes). There are a lot of nuances and concepts that are more appreciated when you watch the series continually. The X-Files is great because you can watch any episode out of sequence and still follow it pretty well. There is a backstory in X-Files, but the storyline moves a lot slower than Stargate, making it a lot more suspenseful. 



Slkmcphee said:


> I have to look into StarGate. I liked the movie, never did watch the shows.


The movie is good, but the TV show is great. Start with SG-1



chestbuster said:


> Some other sci-fis I like:
> 
> The Alien Quadrilogy (How could I forget these?)
> The Matrix Trilogy
> The Cube Trilogy


These are all good too. I think it is cool you mentioned Cube. Not a lot of people know about it, the first movie is very interesting. I introduced my boyfriend to Cube and he is always asking me if they will make a 4th one.


----------



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

I love Stargate.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I may not be an NT but I just want to say both those series were great!

I loved x-files growing up as a kid, only when mulder was in it though, I stopped watching once they replaced him.

As for stargate, the sg-1 series was nice, samatha carter was awesome, BUT! Rodney Mckay Kicks ASS! His character is so funny, all his little quirks and the way he phrases his sarcastic comments. The one joke he made about dos, I laughed pretty good at it. He's the main reason I watched that series. The new one is ok so far, Stargate Universe, I was rather upset with the way they handled the Dr. But I dont' want to spoil it for anyone. I mean, he was the only reasonable person out of the group. why did they have to do that to him!


----------



## SinnersPride (Aug 11, 2009)

Of the two I'd say Stargate, but only as I never watched much of the X-Files. I do enjoy stargate, though not as much as I like Andromeda... It's the E in me; I have almost never seen such smooth interaction beyween charactors, in the first two seasons. I prefer Star Treck over Star Wars; it's 'meaty-er' if you will, and Next Gen is my preference as the holes in the logic of the first series are large enough to drive a truck through... not to say it's a bad series, but they did have rather limited resources to work with.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Dom Dom Dom: FIREFLY!

Stargate out of those two.

Star Wars or Startrek? Star Wars.

Buck Rodgers for Comic SciFi adventure

Liked the X-Files but there have been tons of shows that are great. If you call X-Files Sci-Fi than fringe is Sci-Fi. I tend to like fringe more. X-Files had a few interesting concepts. I loved the prison episode where he keeps going back in time. Would John Doe count? How about Invasion, The outer limits, Twilight Zon. I love all those shows.
*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I also forgot the third wave (or is it first wave). I liked that show as well.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, Fringe is awesome!!!! I am very eager to see where they are going with that show


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

I watched Star Trek TNG and Quantum Leap when I was younger.. still like Star Trek, but not so much Quantum Leap. Never that into Star Wars, the rebellion annoyed me. I think they made the situation worse. 
Love Serenity, but I tried watching Firefly and find it kind of.. boring. Sorry. I have several friends who love it to bits. 

As for favorite, it's not a show, but a friend (aforementioned as among the ones who love Firefly) introduced me to Warhammer40k and I just love the universe. Not likely to ever play the game like he is, but I read the novels; I think the carnage and bleakness are wonderful.. don't really care that if it's not high literature.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

i like em both...but definitely the x files, although my favorite sci fi show would be a tie between the x files and the original star trek. 

agent moulder is an INTP and agent scully is an INTJ...its beautiful (not COMPLETELY sure about scully bein intj but im almost possitive)


----------

